# Muir-Torre Syndrome



## Mary Rapp (Aug 19, 2010)

I have a patient with Muir-Torre Syndrome and need help finding an appropriate code. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## j.berkshire (Aug 20, 2010)

Look at V84.09, Genetic susceptibiity to other malignant neoplasm.


----------

